# Needs more refinement



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew 
hope they will take care of it … fast

Dennis


----------



## Dusty56

Have you contacted the company with your issues / dissatisfaction with their tool ?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Good review. I'm needing some of these, so glad to get a heads up.

Probably little they can do without making it "larger"... maybe improve the knurled knobs for torque (a tiny "t" or "L", perhaps), increase the thread diameter for greater surface contact with the tiny shaft, but keep the threads fine if they aren't already. That's about all they could do IMO.


----------



## ChuckM

I have this gauge and, like 3fingerpat, have not experienced the problems you reported. It's possible that despite the strict QC process Veritas has, your gauge has a defect. Please contact the Customer Service and they will quickly resolve your concerns if the tool is in fact defective,

Given the small size, it's also possible that too much lateral force could cause one of the problems you encountered. The larger one which I have used, I believe, has a larger screw and hence better grip for the fence.

Those who have used the larger gauges need to "relearn" how to use this smaller cousin in terms of applying force, adjusting the fence, etc. As a suggestion, whether with the large or small gauge. scribing with gentle force in the first one or two passes is preferable.


----------



## JasonD

I've got the same problems with mine. I used coarse sand paper around the shank. It helped some, but didn't fix the problem entirely.

Thanks for the "relearning" tip, ChuckM. Next time I use it, I'll try to use a lighter touch to see if that helps.


----------



## lashing

Lee Valley sells some really good stuff and unfortunately they also sell the same really cheap crap items others do. The good this is they will take it back without issue. I do wish they would decide whether they are a premium goods or a dollar store. Perhaps its what they have to do to make the bottom line, I dont know.


----------



## JADobson

I bought this one as my very first marking gauge and returned it after an hour for the Veritas gauge because of the slippage problem. No matter how tightly I set it, it slipped every time I used it. Didn't matter which way you were going through the grain either. Not a good tool. Love my Veritas gauge though. Works like a champ.


----------

